# New Mustang Video (Betty Jane)



## jimh (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a short video featuring a move flight from Camarillo to Long Beach in Betty Jane. I have hours of GoPro footage and made this to try out Sony's Las Vegas Movie editor. More to come  

Jim Harley


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwwrL0cNQyk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwwrL0cNQyk_


----------



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Jim, I added the direct video on the page as well to make it a little easier. While a lot of people tell me I have a cool job as a photographer, you got me beat.  But I salute you and all the other folks at the Collings Foundation for keeping these classics flying, and bringing them around for people to see.

I recognize that runway, although I don't think I have had as much horse power in anything I have flown in out of there! Cool video.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool video Jim! Agree with Eric too, looking forward to more.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2012)

I really liked the video Jim. 8)


Wheels


----------



## jimh (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Eric...I'm still not all that savvy on posting....I'll have more coming soon. The GoPro really makes it easy to film this stuff...not only that but it is a great way to share the inside view. 

Jim


----------



## jimh (Dec 3, 2012)

here is another vid....still trying to figure out the snapshot link???

Jim


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cp2gsmFwM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cp2gsmFwM_


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2012)

Great stuff, Jim! To embed it in your post, click the "Share" button in youtube, copy what's in the box. Then over here, press the icon in the Quick Reply button that looks like a film strip, and paste in the link from the Youtube share.


----------



## jimh (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL...lets try again...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFHEjSdCEh8_


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2012)

Just spent the last half hour or so watching these on the main TV...not far short of life size I reckon from a view point angle.

I've prepared a list of superlatives....but right now I need a cold shower !!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2012)

There you go, Jim. You're imbedding like a pro now.  Good stuff!


----------



## jimh (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks gary! next I gotta figure out playing them through the TV  I think I figured that one out too! Lots of footage yet to edit. I'm probably going to do a no holds barred video with gawdy music and lots of aerobatics. fun stuff!!

jim


----------

